# A7V600-X sata bios update



## alextait (Nov 30, 2005)

Hello.

I cannot get my MB to recognise my new sata hd WD400 40gb western digital

I also have lost my bios update disk i got with the board so i cannot update the bios.

If anyone can help I would realy appreciate it.

thanks

Alex

:smile:


----------



## please (Mar 2, 2005)

@ alextait
Welcome to TSF :smile: 
The ASUS download website is where you will find the latest BIOS and flashing utilities.

Keep us posted with your progress


----------

